
NSA: Sandworm Team, Russian govt hackers exploiting critical Exim flaw from 2019 - aspenmayer
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/nsa-russian-govt-hackers-exploiting-critical-exim-flaw-since-2019/
======
aspenmayer
Orignal title lacked context. It was:

NSA: Russian govt hackers exploiting critical Exim flaw since 2019

